# لدي اختراع راح يغير مجرى الكون ولكن لدي هاجس



## nassay007 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

لدي اختارع راح يغير مجراء الكون ولاكن لدي هاجس الحمدالله لقد من الله علي باختراع ابتكرته قبل عام وهوه يقوم بتزويد طاقه 5000 واط 
ومن غير ان يستهلك وقود او ماء او زيت او هواء او طاقه شمسيه وتتم الطاقه مستمره لمدة عام كامل او اكثر ومن ثم يتم تجديد خلاياه 
لحد الان ليوجد مشكله 
لاكن بعد قرائتي لخبر صعقت ان عالم امريكي اخترع جهاز مولد طاقه بالماء وهيه غير الفكره ولاكن هذا المهندس اخترع ماتور يزوده بلتر ماء يعطيه الاف الواطات من الكهراباء وتم اقتياله بعد نجاحه وهذا هوه الهاجس هوه امريكي واقتالوه وانا عربي حيعملو في ايه بالعربي اتوقع يدمرو مدينتنا وما رايكم بما اقوله هل اعلن اختراعي ام اتجنب هذا الموضووع شكرا لكم


----------



## احمد رونى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

هل اخترعته فعلا
ام لم يكمل بعد


----------



## nassay007 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

نعم اخترعته وجربته لمده طويله وهوه يعمل حتى قرات عن مقاله بالنت هيه من جعلتني اخاف


----------



## nassay007 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

140 الا رد واحد بصراحه شي مخجل


----------



## ricielectric (12 نوفمبر 2010)

how you want us to comment on your subject and you didn't provide the necessary information


----------



## nassay007 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*شرايك تبيني اعطيك صور وتوضيح للاختراع وانا للان ما سجلته بالمحكمه للبراءة الاختراع*



ricielectric قال:


> how you want us to comment on your subject and you didn't provide the necessary information


 

شرايك تبيني اعطيك صور وتوضيح للاختراع وانا للان ما سجلته بالمحكمه للبراءة الاختراع


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم ...

" ... لو اجتمعت الأمة على أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك, رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف ..."

أولا أحييك من كل قلبي على الاختراع (ولو أني لم أطلع على ماهيته) لكن تبرير إخفائه بحجة الخوف من القتل غير مقنع, أنا أتفهم شعورك ولا شك بذلك, لكن أنت الآن تمثل أمة!!! وإظهارك للعلم الذي وهبك الله إياه واجب أما كتمانه ...!! أعتقد تعرف الجواب.

أخي العزيز توكل على الله الذي بيده مقاليد السموات والأرض , وهو الذي يحيي ويميت , وانشر العلم لعلك تكون سبباً في نهوض الأمة.


----------



## ricielectric (14 نوفمبر 2010)

nassay007 قال:


> شرايك تبيني اعطيك صور وتوضيح للاختراع وانا للان ما سجلته بالمحكمه للبراءة الاختراع


 
POWER IN = POWER OUT Sound like your invention isn't complying 
with this formula , SO my advice to you is to check the net for plenty of inventions taking about the same thing you invented . again PLEASE we not trying to steal your GREAT INVENTION or DESTROY YOUR CITY ​


----------



## technicman (14 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا أعتقد إنه المفروض إن نيتك هى خدمة بلدك ووطنك ودينك والثواب من الله 
هذا ما خلقنا لأجله
وكما قال الرسول(صلى الله عليه وسلم):*" ... لو اجتمعت الأمة على أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك, رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف ..."
فتوكل على الله ولا تخف
ده لو الكلام اللى إنت بتقوله صحيح
بس لازم على الأقل تنزل صورة لجهازك عشان الناس تقتنع بكلامك
وشكرا
*


----------



## قديم الشوق (14 نوفمبر 2010)

عطنى صوره ونبذه عن الأختراع 
ولا قفل على الموضوع وخل احد غيرك يخترعه 
اقدم فالدول ماقامت الابالتضحيات


----------



## د حسين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*لاتخف*



nassay007 قال:


> لدي اختارع راح يغير مجراء الكون ولاكن لدي هاجس الحمدالله لقد من الله علي باختراع ابتكرته قبل عام وهوه يقوم بتزويد طاقه 5000 واط
> ومن غير ان يستهلك وقود او ماء او زيت او هواء او طاقه شمسيه وتتم الطاقه مستمره لمدة عام كامل او اكثر ومن ثم يتم تجديد خلاياه
> لحد الان ليوجد مشكله
> لاكن بعد قرائتي لخبر صعقت ان عالم امريكي اخترع جهاز مولد طاقه بالماء وهيه غير الفكره ولاكن هذا المهندس اخترع ماتور يزوده بلتر ماء يعطيه الاف الواطات من الكهراباء وتم اقتياله بعد نجاحه وهذا هوه الهاجس هوه امريكي واقتالوه وانا عربي حيعملو في ايه بالعربي اتوقع يدمرو مدينتنا وما رايكم بما اقوله هل اعلن اختراعي ام اتجنب هذا الموضووع شكرا لكم


تحية طيبة ... ياسيد ناسي لاتخف لأن قصة الامريكي الذي قتلوه لانه اخترع غير صحيحة وهي من عناصر التشويق والخداع ...
ثم اولا يجب اقناعنا باختراعك ... والذي هو مستحيل جملة وتفصيلا ولا تعذب حالك ... شكرا لادعائك ​


----------



## خزانة الأسرار (15 نوفمبر 2010)

توكل على الله ونزل الاختراع

دكتور حسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لم ترد علي لماذا هذا التطنيييييييش؟


----------



## zaid zaid (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا اخوان جميعا
انا مشترك جديد وقد انتميت اليوم الى هذا المنتدى المحترم
انا احيي الدكتور حسين .. اولا
واحيي صاحب الفكرة مع حلمه الجميل واكيد انه حلم كل باحث في الكرة الارضية
ولكن على مايبدو هنالك خطأ بالموضوع اصلا
من جانب يقول بدون طاقة داخلة ومن جانب اخر يقول بعد عام او اكثر يحتاج تبديل للخلايا ؟؟!!!
ما هي هذه الخلايا ؟؟؟؟ اليست مولدة للطاقة ... يا اخي .. فكيف تقول انه بدون وقود ؟؟
ثم موضوع استحداث الطاقة من العدم اصبح يدرس في المدارس الابتدائية بان لايمكن استحداث طاقة من العدم
فيرجى الغاء الموضوع وكفانا ننفخ في القرب المثقوبة ..لا والاكثر نلوث افكار طلاب العلم ومحبي المعرفة .. والذي بمثل تلك المواضيع نرجع الى الوراء
انا اكثر حرصا منك ان تخترع لنا شيء حقيقي وساكون اول المباركين لك
اما الان انا ابارك حبك للعلم فقط ولكن عليك بالتسلح به اولاً
مازلت اكتب باللون الاحمر وكم اتمنى ان اكتب بالازرق ...!!!!
محبتي
زيد


----------



## ricielectric (15 نوفمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة ... ياسيد ناسي لاتخف لأن قصة الامريكي الذي قتلوه لانه اخترع غير صحيحة وهي من عناصر التشويق والخداع ...
> 
> ثم اولا يجب اقناعنا باختراعك ... والذي هو مستحيل جملة وتفصيلا ولا تعذب حالك ... شكرا لادعائك ​


 




Dr. Hussein I agree with you 1000% 

POWER IN = POWER OUT 



Some of these invention work on a small scale, leading other to believe that it can work on a large scale


----------



## محمد مسفر (16 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه الله يسعدك ايها المخترع ويعطيك العافيه على اختراعك
بس حبيت اقول لك انك من يوم بدائت تفكر بالاختراع والدوله عندها خبرر وعارفه بتفكيرك..
يعني لا تخفي اختراعك ترى هم عارفين اللي انت سويته,,,
بس هم ساكتين لسبب واحد انهم ما يبونك تعلنه لحفظ ماء الوجه
تحياتي


----------



## nassay007 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

لقد توكلت على الله واشكر كل من رد علي وكل من شكك بموضووعي ولاكن الله على ما اقول شهيد 
انني ركبت الاختراع وبدت العمل به وهوه يعمل نعم هوه يحتاج الا طاقه ولاكن الطاقه التي يحتاجها هوه يغذيها 
ولا خليا ولا بطيخ هيه باطاريات تشحن وتاخذ من شحنها وتعاد شحنها بواسطت اختراعي ومن ثم تدور عجلت الطاقه 
يعني تاخذ وتدي وسبب مدت السنه هوه تبديل نوع البطاريات اللتي ضفتها للاختراع واختراعي سيرا النور خلال اسابيع او شهر او شهرين بالكثير لكي اقدمه للمحكمه واخذ به براءت الاختراع ومن ثمه ساضعه هنا وللعلم انني اطمح لعمل سياره به تعمل على الكهرباء تغذي نفسها بنفسها ولا يتوقف شحنها ابدا


----------



## ahmedxquria (18 نوفمبر 2010)

يلا توكل على الله واعمل بالاختراع وموفق ان شاء الله الله ربنا يحميك وحقيم الموضوع ده لحد مانت ترضى


----------



## ahmedxquria (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
وجزاكم واحسن اليكم
الف شكر
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
ahmedxquria

عاوز كمان؟


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (19 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عندي حل 
ممكن تكتب الإختراع بإسمي و دعهم يقتلونني !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انا كنت امزح 
كنت اريد شراء نسخة من اختراعك و ان استطعت عمل نسخة قدرتها 50 كيلو وات 
سوف اشتريها لري ارضي بالصحراء !!!!!!​


----------



## nassay007 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ahmedxquria قال:


> يلا توكل على الله واعمل بالاختراع وموفق ان شاء الله الله ربنا يحميك وحقيم الموضوع ده لحد مانت ترضى


 



الف شكر لك ولجميع الزوار ولطرحكم الراقي


----------



## الجعفرى (21 نوفمبر 2010)

لو فعلا كلام الاخ صحيح فأنا على استعداد لشراء نسخة بعد التسجيل لكى اتخلص من شركة الكهرباء المستبدة


----------



## tanji12 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

اتمنى لك التوفيق 
اكتر المخترعات المقبلة سينفدها اناس عاديون وليس مهندسون


----------



## jundi (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ياسيدي إنشاء الله الكلام مزبوط يعني العام القادم مفش إنشالله فواتير كهرباء ولا بنزين سيارات


----------



## berriane (26 نوفمبر 2010)

تعددت الاسباب والموت واحدة ادا كنت حق مخترع فتوكل على الله حمايتك في نشرسر اخترعك ولا تتركه يدفن معك


----------



## xpodx (29 نوفمبر 2010)

وانا كذالك اخي اوفقهم الرأي سجل اختراعك وقم بنشره وانا ايضاء ساشتري منك


----------



## xswqaz (30 نوفمبر 2010)

يا اخوان خلينا ندعم الرجال ولو معنويا وسيبونا من الكلام الي ما الو معنى / الرجل فكر ونفذ واستشار لكي يبدع اكثير ( ما خاب من استخار ولا ندم من استشار ) فالرجال استشارنا والله ( عفارم علية ) .

عمي اتوكل على الله وسجلها مثل ما اتفضلت في الدوائر الرسمية وبعدها قم بوضع اعلان بسيط في احدى الصحف على شرط ان يكون مبهم وتريد من خلال الاعلان الحصول على ( راعي ) او ممول للمشروع حسب النسب الي تراها صح ..... او اذا كانت الامكانيات لديك قوية قم ببناء المشروع وابدأ خطوة خطوة ولا تستعجل 

وخلي ايمانك بالله قوي 

وانا اقل شي اقدر اقولك اياه : الى الامام وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله وعسى ربي يكتب لي العمر ان ارى اسمك ساطع في عالم الابداع والاختراعات والاكتشافات لاقول لمن اعرفهم هذا كتب له كلمة دعم بسيطة في يوم من الايام 

اخوك م. الرمحي


----------



## طالبة الجنة (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لفت نظري العنوان .... وبما أننا في عصر تستنزف وتهدر فيه الطاقة بشكل كبير فنحن في أمس الحاجة إلى هذا النوع من الاختراعات ..... 

بعض الإخوة سألوا عن جدوى الاختراع وشككوا فيه من الناحية العلمية فمن المسلمات أنه لاتنشأ طاقة من العدم ...لكن حقيقة الأخ السائل لم يعرض للاختراع وليس هذا هدفه من الموضوع ولربما هو لم يوصل فكرته كما يجب... أياً كان فالهدف من الموضوع هو السؤال عن تسجيل الاختراع ...وهو سؤال عام يشمله ويشمل كل مخترع .... ولو أن كل مخترع خاف أن يسجل اختراعه بسبب مقال هنا أو هناك لماتطورت البشرية ولما قامت للحضارة قائمة 

وأصادق على ماذكره الإخوة من ضرورة إخلاص النية والتوكل على الله

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## عبدالحميدابوطالب (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم الاختراع ليس عبقرية انسان وانما امننان من الله سبحانة وتعالى على الانسان لخدمة البشرية *****
يا بن ادم لاتخف من ذى سلطان ما دام سلطانى وماكى داءما


----------



## abbo (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ المخترع لا تلتفت للمخذلين (لو خرجوا فيكم مازادوكم الا خبالاً) وامضي علي بركة الله فنحن نصدقك والمؤمن صديق ولا اقول لك اعلن أو لا تعلن ولكن لا يكون همك المكسب المادي خذ العبرة بمن سبقوك وحاولوا تسجيل وبيع اختراعاتهم فكان نصيبهم انهم حوربو بكل قوة ولكن ليس معني ذلك ان تتنازل عن حقك الادبي فهو الذي يبقي وشكراً


----------



## aminabdulhady (2 ديسمبر 2010)

nassay007 قال:


> لدي اختراع راح يغير مجرى الكون ولكن لدي هاجس الحمدالله لقد من الله علي باختراع ابتكرته قبل عام وهوه يقوم بتزويد طاقه 5000 واط ومن غير ان يستهلك وقود او ماء او زيت او هواء او طاقه شمسيه وتتم الطاقه مستمره لمدة عام كامل او اكثر ومن ثم يتم تجديد خلاياه ......... لحد الان ليوجد مشكله
> لكن بعد قرائتي لخبر صعقت ان عالم امريكي اخترع جهاز مولد طاقه بالماء وهي غير الفكره ولكن هذا المهندس اخترع ماتور يزوده بلتر ماء يعطيه الاف الواطات من الكهراباء وتم اغتياله بعد نجاحه وهذا هو الهاجس هو امريكي واغتالوه وانا عربي حيعملو في ايه ؟
> بالعربي اتوقع يدمرو مدينتنا وما رايكم بما اقوله هل اعلن اختراعي ام اتجنب هذا الموضوع شكرا لكم



أمريكا الان رصدت مدينتكم بالمدافع الهاون والصواريخ والطائرات والأسلحة البيولوجية والجمرة الخبيثة والفجل الرومي
واتصلت المخابرات الامريكية بالمخابرات الروسية وعملت اللازم و حشدوا القوات اللازمة لاحتلال مدينتكم
والمصيبة انهم اغتالوا الأمريكي يبقى هيعملوا ايه فيك يا عربي ؟؟ أكيد هيقطعوك باسنانهم حتة حتة
شكلك بتتفرج على افلام عربي كتير


----------



## aminabdulhady (2 ديسمبر 2010)

د. حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة ... ياسيد ناسي لاتخف لأن قصة الامريكي الذي قتلوه لانه اخترع غير صحيحة وهي من عناصر التشويق والخداع ... ثم اولا يجب اقناعنا باختراعك ... والذي هو مستحيل جملة وتفصيلا ولا تعذب حالك ... شكرا لادعائك






ricielectric قال:


> Dr. Hussein I agree with you 1000%
> POWER IN = POWER OUT
> Some of these invention work on a small scale, leading other to believe that it can work on a large scale



الأعزاء د.حسين و ricielectric

يلتبس علينا كثير فهم مبدأ (الطاقة الداخلة = الطاقة الخارجة) فلا نعرف متى نطبقه و متى ننحه جانبا
فمثلا عندما نشعل عود ثقاب (طاقة داخلة صغيرةجدا) في مخزن بترول فينتج انفجار ضخم (طاقة خارجة كبيرة جدا) ، فهل في هذه الحالة نطبق المبدأ (الطاقة الداخلة = الطاقة الخارجة) طبعا لا و ألف لا
ماذا نستنتج ؟؟؟
ان الله تعالى خلق الكثير من المواد على هيئة (مخزن طاقة) تحتاج منا الى قليل من الطاقة لفتح هذا المخزن لينفجر ما بداخله من طاقة كبيرة جدا تختلف من مادة لأخرى
وبقليل من الطاقة تستطيع فصل الاكسجين عن الهيدروجين المكونان للماء والهيدروجين الناتج عبارة عن مخزن طاقة عملاق يفوق الطاقة المبذولة في فصل الهيدروجين عن الاكسيجين
أتمنى أن أكون شرحت شيئا يجعلنا أحيانا نقحم قانون بقاء الطاقة في غير مواضعه
تحياتي 
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## zamalkawi (2 ديسمبر 2010)

aminabdulhady قال:


> الأعزاء د.حسين و ricielectric
> 
> يلتبس علينا كثير فهم مبدأ (الطاقة الداخلة = الطاقة الخارجة) فلا نعرف متى نطبقه و متى ننحه جانبا
> فمثلا عندما نشعل عود ثقاب (طاقة داخلة صغيرةجدا) في مخزن بترول فينتج انفجار ضخم (طاقة خارجة كبيرة جدا) ، فهل في هذه الحالة نطبق المبدأ (الطاقة الداخلة = الطاقة الخارجة) طبعا لا و ألف لا
> ...



ما هو مستواك العلمي؟ هل مررت على الدراسة الثانوية سواء ثانوي عام أو ثانوي صناعي؟ ما قلته يتناسب مع مستوى تلميذ في المرحلة الابتدائية أو على أكثر تقدير المرحلة الإعدادية
هذه ليست إهانة ولا أقصد بها إهانة، معاذ الله، ولكن ربما أنت درست هذه الأشياء ونسيتها، فكلنا ننسى بعض ما درسناه، وهذه الأشياء درسنا أساسياتها لا أذكر في المرحلة الثانوية أم الإعدادية، ثم تم صقلها وتقويتها في المرحلة الجامعية في كلية الهندسة
لو تريد، يمكنني مساعدتك في مراجعة هذه الأشياء لو أنك تحب، أما لو تريد أن تظل هكذا فالأفضل ألا تتحدث بما لا تعرف، أو تسأل من له بعض العلم والخبرة قبل أن تكتب


----------



## محمد.المصري (2 ديسمبر 2010)

nassay007 قال:


> لدي اختارع راح يغير مجراء الكون ولاكن لدي هاجس الحمدالله لقد من الله علي باختراع ابتكرته قبل عام وهوه يقوم بتزويد طاقه 5000 واط
> ومن غير ان يستهلك وقود او ماء او زيت او هواء او طاقه شمسيه وتتم الطاقه مستمره لمدة عام كامل او اكثر ومن ثم يتم تجديد خلاياه




بفرض صحة المشروع

فما هى تكلفة الجهاز

و ما هى تكلفة تجديد الجهاز

و ما هو وزن الجهاز

و ما هو حجم الجهاز


حتى ندرك اهمية الجهاز

و شكرا


----------



## محمـ ـد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

سجل هذا الاختراع باسمك و انشره في هذا الملتقى حتى يستفيد منك الكل


----------



## محمـ ـد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

صراحة أنا لم أفهم ما هو اختراعك المذهل لذلك حبذا لو أنك تضع عنوان لهذا الاختراع العظيم كما وصفته أنت على حد قولك


----------



## stam1 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اول شي ياخي الكريم ما الذي الك الى صنع مثل هذا ثاني شي اظن تبي لها تطوير اكثر لان ما يستفاد منها كاتحريك شي


----------



## stam1 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*عاجل الى صاحب الاختراع*

هل تصنع لي نموذج لاني تنقصني صراحه ورشة العمل لذالك ابي ياخي صابني احباط اولا في موضووع عجلة الجاذبيه ولخر اختراعك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 ديسمبر 2010)

nassay007 قال:


> لدي اختارع راح يغير مجراء الكون ولاكن لدي هاجس الحمدالله لقد من الله علي باختراع ابتكرته قبل عام وهوه يقوم بتزويد (أو توليد )  طاقه 5000 واط
> ومن غير ان يستهلك 1- وقود او 2- ماء او 3-زيت او 4- هواء او 5- طاقه شمسيه وتتم الطاقه مستمره لمدة عام كامل او اكثر ومن ثم يتم تجديد خلاياه
> لحد الان ليوجد مشكله
> لاكن بعد قرائتي لخبر صعقت ان عالم امريكي اخترع جهاز مولد طاقه بالماء وهيه غير الفكره ولاكن هذا المهندس اخترع ماتور يزوده بلتر ماء يعطيه الاف الواطات من الكهراباء وتم اقتياله بعد نجاحه وهذا هوه الهاجس هوه امريكي واقتالوه وانا عربي حيعملو في ايه بالعربي اتوقع يدمرو مدينتنا وما رايكم بما اقوله هل اعلن اختراعي ام اتجنب هذا الموضووع شكرا لكم


 

السيد nassay 

حال رغبتك في نشر إختراعك .. يمكنك مراسلة الإدارة 
لإيجاد طريقة تنشر بها بحثك .. وتحفظ بها حقك .. ويثبت فيها إختراعك بإسمك . 
الموضوع مغلق.
في حفظ من الله .. ورب يوفقك .​


----------

